# Governor adjustment required after carburetor replacement ?



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I replaced the carburetor on a 7 hp Tecumseh Snow King (631954 HOOAI brand from Amazon). Full throttle seems to be much faster that before the replacement _(when I could get it to run)_. I thought I replaced the linkages correctly.









This is in the engine off position. Top link goes to the carburetor. Bottom goes to the governor arm where it is inserted in the hole closest to the pivot.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

buy a cheap inductance tach off fleabay, mines coming this week, mine seems to rev on the slow side but someone mentioned it was running fast, will verify either way when i get my tach


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I had the same thing with a blower I just sold. It was a 5HP and the carb was labeled for 5-7 HP. The original carb was faulty, so I put the same carb on the OP describes, and it seems to have been running fast. The guy who bought it didn't seem to care, he just lowered the throttle. 

Tell ya what, it didn't have that lean pop on idle, and it was easier to start. I think it may be jetted a little big, making it richer, and running a little faster on top. This is a WAG, but I didn't want to spend what little brain power I had left focusing on it.


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry for the mis-spelling in the the title. Darn autocorrect !


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

theoldwizard1 said:


> Sorry for the mis-spelling in the the title. Darn autocorrect !


Don't give the government any ideas...


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

*Changing "gubbamint" to "gubbanah" in thread title*



theoldwizard1 said:


> Sorry for the mis-spelling in the the title. Darn autocorrect !


You can open and edit the title in your original post, changing "gubbamint" to "gubbanah". It will make thread-searching easier for future readers.


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Donnyboy73 to the rescue !

Well, the serious cold snap we had in SE MI finally broke yesterday and I could get back in the garage and work on that blower again. First the the governor linkage at the throttle is in the wrong hole. It should be in the TOP hole.










Second, and most important, the "overspeed" issue was due to the governor arm (at the other end of that linkage) being out of adjustment. I'll let him explain it.






Yes, his example engine is a 10 hp Snow King and mine is a 7 hp Snow King. Basically the same governor linkage. As he noted, overspeed kills many Tecumseh Snow King engines. The rods just can not take it. If you want just a bit more engine speed, use the WOT screw on the throttle.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

"hello, my name is colonel orangputeh from the NSA and I am here to inspect your new carb. the fee is $1247.56 . otherwise we will confiscate your snowblower and you could receive a minimum of 6 months in jail and a $10,000 fine."


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

There is a Speed Adjustment Screw on the Front of the linkage. Once Your Linkage is in the Correct Hole, Adjust That Screw to get the correct Speed. Leave the Governor Alone.


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Jackmels said:


> There is a Speed Adjustment Screw on the Front of the linkage. Once Your Linkage is in the Correct Hole, Adjust That Screw to get the correct Speed. Leave the Governor (ARM) Alone.


*Too late ! The deed was done !!*


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

dr bob said:


> You can open and edit the title in your original post, ...


Sort of works. The wrong one still shows up in the list of Ariens threads and if you search titles for "governor" it does not find it.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thread title fixed! 
Sorry...I never noticed it until now..
(it originally said "Government adjustment required after carburetor replacement?") 

Scot


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwizard1 said:


> Second, and most important, the "overspeed" issue was due to the governor arm (at the other end of that linkage) being out of adjustment. I'll let him explain it.
> 
> How to adjust snow blower governor linkage
> 
> Yes, his example engine is a 10 hp Snow King and mine is a 7 hp Snow King. Basically the same governor linkage. As he noted, overspeed kills many Tecumseh Snow King engines. The rods just can not take it. If you want just a bit more engine speed, use the WOT screw on the throttle.


that video is one of DB's that I WOULD NOT recommend following.

There's no adjusting the external governor arm. 

Think of it as a means to *calibrate* the internal governor spool & linkage with the carb's throttle position.

1) Loosen the governor retaining screw
2) rotate and hold the carb throttle butterfly to the WOT position
3) rotate the governor shaft (_shaft that goes through the cylinder cover in this case_) to the slowest-cam position (_while holding the carb butterfly open the entire time_). For the regular & medium frame tecs, you're rotating it clockwise looking down (_see image below of a "bottomed-out" governor spool_)
4) while holding the gov shaft in the "bottomed-out" position & carb throttle @ WOT, tighten the governor arm screw
5) check the RPMs... you *adjust* by adjusting the governor spring tension as jackmels mentioned earlier.

I wouldn't mess with the governor without a way of measuring RPMs.


----------

